
Using SaltStack to Create an Ubuntu Linode Cloud VM - eon01
http://eon01.com/blog/using-saltstack-with-linode-cloud/
======
edcastro
Something that always kept me from even trying to learn Salt is the fact that
it seems that you do almost all "role" developments out of /etc files and need
root, etc to check it. Is it really the case or is there a way to develop and
test your roles/"playbooks" as a user?

